# Smartcool ECO3



## cpspower (Jun 8, 2010)

Any ideas on how the Smartcool ECO3 system works? Is it just a question of raising the evaporation temperature?
thanks!


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

cpspower said:


> Any ideas on how the Smartcool ECO3 system works? Is it just a question of raising the evaporation temperature?
> thanks!


I don’t have any first hand experience with it, but there is a “Smartcool products and how they work” link on their website that includes a request for the white paper, which is probably about as much info as you will be able get as to how it operates.

Here is the link. http://www.smartcool.net/technology...itioning-compressors-reduce-electricity-usage

Also found this link to an Eco3 presentation transcript…. Don’t know if it will be of help though. http://www.slideshare.net/sdas61/dnssmartcooleco3


----------



## hardhatharriet (Aug 24, 2010)

DuMass said:


> I don’t have any first hand experience with it, but there is a “Smartcool products and how they work” link on their website that includes a request for the white paper, which is probably about as much info as you will be able get as to how it operates.
> 
> Here is the link. http://www.smartcool.net/technology...itioning-compressors-reduce-electricity-usage
> 
> Also found this link to an Eco3 presentation transcript…. Don’t know if it will be of help though. http://www.slideshare.net/sdas61/dnssmartcooleco3


Thanks for the links, I found the information helpful!


----------



## cbruce (Feb 18, 2013)

*How the Smartcool Works*

Hi, I'm Bruce Kemp, the Director of Distribution and Support for Smartcool in the Americas. I do watch these postings and respond where I can. Though this is an old one, it only just popped up on my Google search. I suppose it's free so they don't guarantee.

There are a couple of interesting things going on here. Firstly, let's consider the effect of suction pressure on the coefficient of performance. There is nothing new under the sun in the concept that higher suction pressure means higher COP. Taking the concept a bit further, if one modulates the run pattern to ensure the highest possible suction pressure, then one achieves the highest possible COP. This provides the basis of operation (the physics), but is certainly not the whole story. Baked into the software is a predictive algorithym that models the performance of each system (based on an automatic calibration), and uses this computation to determine the cycling to maximize performance while maintaining temperature and humidity. This is the logic that took over 20 years to perfect. Plus there is also quite a bit of operational logic based on "lessons learned" over the years such as when to trigger recalibration, cooling rates, plus internal logic switches and such.

The result? Since the ECO3 is thermodynamic and digitally adaptive, it can be used on any compressor based system (freezers, heat pumps, AC's) showing exact data output of operating characteristics and savings performance, typical savings of 20-30% and with the right loading, up to and a little beyond 50%. Installation is a snap and can be anywhere between the thermostat and the compressor with no sensor requirements. Plus the software is field upgradeable software for the occasions when we develop better features and logic. 

So that's how it works, as my old boss used to say, if I tell you [more], I'll have to shoot you. But feel free to give me a call at 561-308-0595 or email me at [email protected]. I'll send you our latest info and pricing (it is very profitable for the HVAC contractor).

Bruce


----------

